# What is Your Gimme Target in Field?



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

So what is the Gimme Target in Field you know you will 20 every time? I shoot BHFS, for me I would say the Birdy, 15,20,35,40... 5 out of 14 not to good, have got to AIM harder!!!! What is yours? Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The 15....

usually the bunny...as long as I have marks or set my sight :zip: I have only missed a bunny I think twice in 3 years....yes they were both on the same day :doh: But I still pretty much know that one is gonna be a 20 

there are others that I know I will 20 usually...but I gotta put in the work.....last year I pretty much looked forward to the 60 also  I don't know if I dropped 5 points on that target last year it was my 20


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Haven't met a 15yd'er that I didn't like . In fact, if all the targets were shot from 15yds.........I wouldn't lose by quite as much, lol .

>>------>


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

25y in
and I love the 55y. For some reason that big dot works perfectly in the gap. I shot a 4 shot group in a State event last year that was the size of a quarter. It was a 0x, 20 5 oclock in the dot.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

chpro said:


> haven't met a 15yd'er that i didn't like . In fact, if all the targets were shot from 15yds.........i wouldn't lose by quite as much, lol :d.
> 
> >>------>


x2!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Mike2787 said:


> x2!


x3---Novice...:rofl:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I would say the 15-14 walk-up, but there's this one event at the MooTel last year that keeps haunting me. Shot X,X at the 15 yards stake on the bottom right target. Stepped up to the 14 and shot X,X on the TOP right target. ukey:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I would say the 15-14 walk-up, but there's this one event at the MooTel last year that keeps haunting me. Shot X,X at the 15 yards stake on the bottom right target. Stepped up to the 14 and shot X,X on the TOP right target. ukey:


uch:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I would say the 15-14 walk-up, but there's this one event at the MooTel last year that keeps haunting me. Shot X,X at the 15 yards stake on the bottom right target. Stepped up to the 14 and shot X,X on the TOP right target. ukey:


I hear you...

I shot a PB 272 field half at DCWC about 3 years ago that I carded a 252 for...

I stepped up to the 15 yarder on the back half and stroked 4 X's into it. Walk away from the stake and hear...

"hey...who shot my target..."ukey:ukey:

I still whooped MAC though...got the crispy to prove it too...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I hear you...
> 
> I shot a PB 272 field half at DCWC about 3 years ago that I carded a 252 for...
> 
> ...


That ain't saying a lot


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I hear you...
> 
> I shot a PB 272 field half at DCWC about 3 years ago that I carded a 252 for...
> 
> ...


another uch: I hope that isn't what getting old means.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> another uch: I hope that isn't what getting old means.


I can all but guarantee that if you shoot Field long enough you'll have a brain fart and shoot the wrong target sooner or later. Age has nothing to do with it (at least, that's what I keep telling myself). :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

If I do my job right I can score on ALL of them. The only rounds I shot last year were at the DCWC Extravaganza. Shot a 19 3X on the 80 WU dropping the 50.:doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> If I do my job right I can score on ALL of them. The only rounds I shot last year were at the DCWC Extravaganza. Shot a 19 3X on the 80 WU dropping the 50.:doh:


In the words of Jarlicker - "A 0X 20 is better than a 3X 19" :smile:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> In the words of Jarlicker - "A 0X 20 is better than a 3X 19" :smile:


True that. But my sensei has told me to get my X count up and the score will follow. He was referring to the other game but it works outside too.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I can all but guarantee that if you shoot Field long enough you'll have a brain fart and shoot the wrong target sooner or later. Age has nothing to do with it (at least, that's what I keep telling myself). :tongue:


It doesn't take long to have a problem. My first State Field event I shot a 2x 10 on a 25yarder, and it wasn't because I shot the wrong target. I frenched like a Flinchman on my last 2 arrows and a pressure treated 4x4 payed dearly.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> another uch: I hope that isn't what getting old means.


I ain't that old...:sad: That day I was practically giddy I was shooting so well. Somebody mentioned Beer and I guess I must have gotten distracted...


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

15yard, 20yard, and 35yard are what should be the guaranteed 20's for me, but the 3 brain farts I had last year came on those three targets....

One of my first field shoots ever, shooting Hunter round walked up to the 15 yard stake and shot 4x's (forgot to take the 1/2 step forward to the 14 yard stake:BangHead, and lost 10 points. Turned a 272 half into a 262 half.

NY State Championships... I was smoking the field round heading for my first 550, when I bumped the trigger settling into my shot and shot a 3 on the 35 yard fan...ok no big deal a 547-549 is still good, then 2 targets later I stepped up to the 20 yarder and never set my sight from the 40 yard target and shot a big ole ZERO:BangHead:. Focus was gone after that, ended up with a 541 or 542.

That was the last field round we shot last year, I have revenge to take out on the field course!


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

The 15 and the 60 (oddly enough).

It's almost to the point that I can write 20 on the card before I shoot it. 

. . .almost. If there is little or no wind, the 60 is getting aced. There could be a hurricane on the 15 and it's getting aced.

Now if I could only get that feeling on the 30's and 50's. . .


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I can all but guarantee that if you shoot Field long enough you'll have a brain fart and shoot the wrong target sooner or later. Age has nothing to do with it (at least, that's what I keep telling myself). :tongue:


I never did....'til I got older.:thumbs_do

I like the 35-yarder myself. I don't have to scrunch down into the peep like I do for the 15 so its just more "comfortable" to shoot.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> I never did....'til I got older.:thumbs_do
> 
> I like the 35-yarder myself. I don't have to scrunch down into the peep like I do for the 15 so its just more "comfortable" to shoot.


Well actually, I didn't either - of course I didn't start shooting until I was 56 - not that 56 is "old".


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well actually, I didn't either - of course I didn't start shooting until I was 56 - not that 56 is "old".


In your case it is:tongue::behindsof:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> In your case it is:tongue::behindsof:


You need to learn to respect your elders. :teeth:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> not that 56 is "old".


 It is. :set1_rolf2: only because I'm not quite there. I appreciate you breaking in in for me. I will be there soon.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> It is. :set1_rolf2: only because I'm not quite there. I appreciate you breaking in in for me. I will be there soon.


See post #23 :smile:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I can all but guarantee that if you shoot Field long enough you'll have a brain fart and shoot the wrong target sooner or later. Age has nothing to do with it (at least, that's what I keep telling myself). :tongue:


And if you shoot pins it can be worse. At least if you misset your site and miss the first one you should be able to figure it out before you shoot another. I have used the wrong pin on my 3rd shot before though, so it can happen any time!

With pins for me its the 15, 20 and 40. The bunny can bite you with pins easy enough if you don't pay attention


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I like the 55


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

IF you can get a 20 on 65 yards you are good to go


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*He ain't lying there!*



pragmatic_lee said:


> I can all but guarantee that if you shoot Field long enough you'll have a brain fart and shoot the wrong target sooner or later. Age has nothing to do with it (at least, that's what I keep telling myself). :tongue:


I will happen sooner or later!!! Brain  set the wrong number, pick the wrong Pin gap! Any Age!!! He ain't lying there!


----------

